# US brings first treason case in over 50 years



## big bad john (11 Oct 2006)

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/WAT006380.htm

US brings first treason case in over 50 years
11 Oct 2006 18:40:12 GMT
Source: Reuters
Printable view | Email this article | RSS  [-] Text [+] 

 WASHINGTON, Oct 11 (Reuters) - A California-born convert to Islam who has appeared in al Qaeda videos became on Wednesday the first American charged with treason since the World War Two era, a U.S. Justice Department official said.

Adam Gadahn, 28, who is believed to be overseas and is not in U.S. custody, was accused of treason, which carries a maximum punishment of death, and providing material support for a terrorist group, the official said.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2006)

A bounty of $1 million is also on his head. Frankly I would rather drop a JDAM on him and forgo the circus, I mean the trial.


----------



## beach_bum (11 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A bounty of $1 million is also on his head.



Someone call the Dog!!!!!   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (11 Oct 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> was accused of treason, which carries a maximum punishment of death, and providing material support for a terrorist group.


Gotta love sub-clauses. So he could be sentenced to death AND he has to provide material support to the terrorists...like, give them food and blankets? 
Shame proof-reading doesn't pay very well


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2006)

They got the horse before the cart.


----------



## big bad john (11 Oct 2006)

UPDATE

http://www.fbi.gov/page2/oct2006/gadahn101106.htm

MOST WANTED TERRORIST
American Charged With Treason 
10/11/06

A 28-year-old California man has been indicted on federal charges of treason and providing material support to a terrorist group for making a series of propaganda videotapes for al Qaeda, including one in which he praised the hijackers involved in the 9/11 attacks and referred to the U.S. as "enemy soil."

The charges filed in the Central District of California say Adam Gadahn, also known as Azzam the American, "gave al Qaeda aid and comfort … with intent to betray the United States." Gadahn is the first person to be charged with treason against the U.S. since the World War II era. 

The FBI added Gadahn to the Most Wanted Terrorists list and the U.S. Department of State is offering a reward of up to $1 million for information leading to Gadahn's arrest. 

"Adam Gadahn represents a new breed of home-grown extremist, who has chosen to betray the country of his birth," FBI Executive Assistant Director Willie Hulon said during a press conference Wednesday in Washington, D.C. 


Gadahn appears in a videotape broadcast in 2004 in which he identifies himself as Azzam the American. Read more about it and watch the video clip.

Gadahn, a former resident of Orange County, appeared in a series of videotaped segments that were broadcast between October 2004 and September 11, 2006. In the first tape, Gadahn is wearing black sunglasses and a headdress wrapped around his face. He identified himself as Azzam the American and announced his relationship with al Qaeda. "The streets of America shall run red with blood," Gadahn said on the 2004 broadcast. 

In a broadcast in 2005, around the fourth anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, Gadahn called the attacks "blessed raids" and discussed the "jihad against America." Earlier this summer, Gadahn appeared in a videotape that also contained statements from al Qaeda leaders Usama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri. More recent propaganda broadcasts aired Sept. 2 and on the fifth anniversary of 9/11. 

Gadahn was among seven individuals singled out in 2004 by Director Robert Mueller and the Attorney General as posing a danger to U.S. interests around the world. As a result, Gadahn was added to the FBI's Seeking Information list "in connection with possible terrorist threats against the United States."

Deputy Director Pistole said Gadahn's indictment for treason and material support for terrorism prompted his elevation to the Most Wanted Terrorists list. "Gadahn is considered a high value target, which puts him high on the FBI's radar screen," Hulon said. "This intense exposure limits Gadahn's operational ability, but he still poses a different kind of threat as a communicator for al-Qaeda." 

Gadahn, who is believed to be overseas, is 5 feet 11 inches tall and weighs about 210 pounds. He has brown hair, hazel eyes, and scars on his chest and right forearm. He should be considered armed and dangerous.

If you have any information concerning Adam Gadahn, please contact your local FBI office or the nearest American embassy or consulate. To submit a tip, visit our anonymous tip line.


TREASON - 18 U.S.C. § 2381; PROVIDING MATERIAL SUPPORT TO AL QAEDA - 18 U.S.C. § 2339B; AIDING AND ABBETTING - 18 U.S.C. § 2  

ADAM YAHIYE GADAHN 

   
Aliases: Abu Suhayb Al-Amriki, Abu Suhail Al-Amriki, Abu Suhayb, Yihya Majadin Adams, Adam Pearlman, Yayah, Azzam the American, Azzam Al-Amriki 


DESCRIPTION

Date of Birth Used:  September 1, 1978 Hair: Brown 
Place of Birth: United States Eyes: Hazel 
Height: 5'11" Sex: Male 
Weight: 210 pounds Complexion: Light 
Build: Medium Citizenship: United States 
Languages: Arabic, English 
Scars and Marks: Gadahn has scars on his chest and right forearm. 
Remarks: None 


CAUTION

Adam Yahiye Gadahn was indicted in the Central District of California for treason and material support to Al Qaeda. The charges are related to Gadahn's alleged involvement in a number of terrorist activities, including providing aid and comfort to Al Qaeda and services for Al Qaeda.

REWARD
The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $1 million for information leading to the arrest of Adam Yahiye Gadahn.



SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ARMED AND DANGEROUS 

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION CONCERNING THIS PERSON, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL FBI OFFICE OR THE NEAREST AMERICAN EMBASSY OR CONSULATE


----------



## warspite (12 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A bounty of $1 million is also on his head. Frankly I would rather drop a JDAM on him and forgo the circus, I mean the trial.


 ;D

Well everyone on a more serious note... does anyone think that this could be laying the groundwork for more treason convictions?


----------



## GO!!! (12 Oct 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Well everyone on a more serious note... does anyone think that this could be laying the groundwork for more treason convictions?



What's that supposed to mean?

He is a traitor, and he's been charged with treason - no "groundwork" or hidden agenda, just a criminal proceeding.


----------



## probum non poenitet (12 Oct 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> "The streets of America shall run red with blood," Gadahn said on the 2004 broadcast.



Maybe they can charge him with criminal use of really bad cliches while they're at it.
Al Qaeda's dialogue is cheesier than a crappy Michael Bay movie, and that's saying something.


----------



## warspite (12 Oct 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> He is a traitor, and he's been charged with treason - no "groundwork" or hidden agenda, just a criminal proceeding.


Sorry I worded my point very badly.
What I meant to say was that could this be the first of many more convictions? As in... may this be the start of the U.S. cracking down on those who openly support terrorists like this.... or in other words commit treason. I'm saying that there is a hidden agenda either just that there are indubitably many more like this guy and what I'm wondering is if they will begin cracking down on them.


----------

